# Shepherd's Harvest Lake Elmo, MN



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

http://www.shepherdsharvestfestival.org/index.shtml
There seems to be some people who are going to be there or who have expressed an interest in going. It would be fun to have a meet-up of those of use who do go. I think I may try to go but probably only for one day (8th). So, I thought we should start a thread about it. Details are in the link at the top.


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Hmm, about 6 hours away from me. Worth consideration. Hmmm.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

That is about 18 hours from me. :flame:
Why is all this good/fun stuff always so far away!??


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

MamaJ you can do it. Think of the fun we can have


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

MamaJ, I am just off (11 miles) I-35 in MN, you can stay with me on the way up!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I am pretty sure I could not talk DH into it.... But it sure is tempting!


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

I'll be there! I signed up for the beginner angora rabbit class and the beginner spinning class. I'm so excited, I can hardly wait! I plan on buying some fleece to practice with, maybe some carders and a nice wooden spindle. 

I've been wanting to learn to spin for two years now.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Sounds like a great place to be. I hope you get a group together there.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I'd really feel quilty if I didn't accompany WIHH to this event. She's been so unselfish and dedicated accompanying me to so many gun auctions and gun shows and such. Is there a corner where the guys can hang out during this estrogen fest? Do they sell beer?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Take Beer and Cash.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH the fishing opener is the week after Mother's day this year so don't worry. I'm planning on going Saturday also. Should we go together?

Cabin you can go and watch the dogs working sheep and other demos. I assure you there are many men there.


----------



## glidergurl03 (Feb 28, 2005)

Probably going, would love to go both days, but we'll see if I can get the day off work Saturday. Thinking about taking the spinning class since my wheel has gotten dusty since Christmas.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH that would be great! I did take Sunday off from work and I need to wait to see if my son will stay with the animals so I can go for more than a day. I'll let you know when I hear back.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> He always makes grumbly sounds like he doesn't want to go -and then if I go without him -he's miserable and calls and checks on me every ten minutes. Of course, if just you and I went together -without a chaperone - there's no telling what kind of trouble we could get into. :buds:


:hysterical: I'm glad to know there's someone else out there like us! My mom & dad still call us "lovesick cows" and we've been married 25 years


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

How cool!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

So I guess there will be a guy for CF to hang out with...? 

Oh, you are all gonna have so much fun!


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

I will be going Saturday at least. WIHH & CabinFever, I'll be going with my friends that put on the threshing bee I think I've told you about before. He is a steam engine guy/blacksmith, she a spinner/fiber arts lady. There's another guy CF could hang out with.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

It looks like my son will house sit for me that weekend. I took Sunday off from work. I think I am going to go down on Friday and camp Friday and Saturday with a friend. I'm also planning on a trip to Trader Joe's :clap:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

There is a fenced in area where they do dog and sheep demos, next to the lama and alpaca barns (it's outside) we could meet there. Maybe designate everyone wear something, a color, or pin, or something, so we can recognise each other.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> Is there a corner where the guys can hang out during this estrogen fest? Do they sell beer?


At the Stephenson county Fiber Fair there is a corner with chairs marked 'husband's waiting corner'.

We try to accomodate!



> And since Cabin Fever now has a forge and an anvil and wants to explore blacksmithing


Another reason y'all need to head down to our place the weekend after Father's Day for the Homesteading weekend. Paul has the forge going all day long, complete with lessons. There will be other smithies there too


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

It looks like my plans have changed. It looks like now I'll only be there on Sunday, not Saturday. I'll miss you all!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yeah Cabin looks just like his pictures and he is a tall guy. WIHH looks just like her photos too but she is a lot shorter than Cabin is  Saturday works for me and that time too. But I'm easy! 

Annie I may be there on Sunday also. I may try to connect with my son and his wife but then again.....

We are camping at the Lake Elmo County Park.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

(I guess I lost my other reply)

I don't think there will be a conflict at 3 p.m. for us. You'll know it's me if I have a hubby, 4 little kids and a patchwork skirt on. 

Has anyone participated in the fleece auction before? How do I figure out what a reasonable price is?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Jo I have participated in the auction before. It is a silent auction. You go and look at the bags of fleeces. There is a sheet of paper by each bag and you just put a price down. Start really low and check back often. Some of them may have a minimum bid on them, I can't remember. At the end you have to stick close and make sure you are ready to act on the fleeces you want if someone has bid ahead of you, get in there and bid again. Some of the fleeces went for really low prices some were way too expensive in my mind but I wasn't paying the price. I guess that is the test, the fleeces is worth whatever someone is willing to pay for it.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

That's what I thought. So what's a low price for a fleece, and what's a high price? I'm just wondering.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I hate to say it but, it all depends on the fleece. I got a really nice Shetland fleece for I think $20, that to me is a good price. There were some rare breed fleeces that went for $50 or more. I can't say that I would pay that much for a fleece but you never know, if it's a really, really nice fleece...... Some fleeces in my mind were horrible fleeces and they sold for $10-$20 and in my mind that was way too much for what they were. It's one of those "beauty is in the eye of the beholder" type thing. If we meet up at the festival I would be happy to look at fleeces and give you my opinion of what I think is or is not a good fleece and why I think that.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Are we all in agreement that we will be meeting at 3pm on Saturday by the sheep/dog demo area? I think that's right, isn't it? My friend got into the plying class I can't remember what day, maybe Sunday. Maybe I'll wear a big sign on my back that says, "Marchwind", would that help everyone?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Marchwind said:


> ...Maybe I'll wear a big sign on my back that says, "Marchwind", would that help everyone?


Just look for the guy drinking from a beer can in a hand-knit koozy.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Cabin Fever said:


> Just look for the guy drinking from a beer can in a hand-knit koozy.


 I am thinking that might describe quite a few husbands at this event. LOL. 

I am pretty sure I could pick CF and WIHH out in a crowd though.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

I think the fleece auction is ending around 3. So I should be there a little bit after. I really hope it warms up! And please let's not have any snow! I know it was foolish of me to do it before July, but I already put my winter stuff away.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

It's snowing here although it is a very wet snow and I'm sure it will not stay long. But still... I've had to change everything I'm planning on bringing, grumble, grumble.

See you all there


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

So I guess that if I were to tell everyone that it was 91degrees here yesterday I might get something thrown at me.

I just wish I knew someone that could go to my fiber festival with me other then just hubby, well I guess I like him well enough to take him with me.


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

WIHH, almost everything is inside, in barns or 4-H type buildings. But you have to get from building to building. There is an outside ring where the sheep dog demos are. I think the shearing is usually outside, but with a pavillion available maybe? If it is wet maybe they'll find a place inside one of the buildings for the shearing. I would recommmend layering. If the sun is out, sometimes it can be colder inside the buildings than outside.


----------



## LFmenagerie (Mar 29, 2007)

I might be going on Sunday. Not sure yet. 
I've never been to anything like this so I'll be the one with my mouth hanging to the ground.


----------

